# My Cockatiel is loosing feathers and getting bald, why?



## anshuman (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a cockatiel aged 8 months approximately. i think it is a male pearl cockatiel. since 7-8 days, i noticed that he is picking all his feathers on his tummy, under wings and back and now in that area, he is fully bald. i m very much concerned about that because that never happened to my friends cockatiel.
Please help me. he is eating his normal seed mix but no fruits at all. some times he likes grass too. do i have to change his diet or apply some cream on him? i will upload some of his problem area photos (i will find a link to upload)

please help me. i will be thank full for u.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Feather pulling cause be caused bu a number of things the two most common reasons are:
-Medical reason (ie parasite / infection etc)- maybe someone else can tell you more about this then i can.
-Bordem

To elimate the possibly medical reasons please get the bird to an avien vet for some tests, the vet may give you a spray or other to help with the pulling.

If it is bordem however then adding more toys the the cage, more natural branches (fun to shread!) spending more time with the bird each day and having interactive sessions can help reduce this, This pretty much occupies your bird that much that he/she doesnt have the time to pluck.

Please keep us posted!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Plucking in cockatiels is almost always due to a medical reason so you need to get him to a vet.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

tielfan said:


> Plucking in cockatiels is almost always due to a medical reason so you need to get him to a vet.


 -------------------------------------

It can also be due to a food or vitamin allergy. The areas plucked are very similar to Giardia, which is an intestinal parasite. if the plucking is on the rump above the tail this can be from an irratant in the renal/kidneys.

Posting pix's will help. And you can also do a Google searcxh of Giardia and cockatiels.


----------

